# Electric Catfish Needs a Name!



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

In a few weeks, I will be the proud and probably shocked owner of an electric catfish. 








And he needs a name. Here are a few suggestions:

Sparky
Zeus
Thunderbolt
Zap
Mr. Quiggly

What do you think?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I can't see the picture. 

I like Zeus! Hehe.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I vote Sparky 500 times over!!
:-D So pumped for this guy! It's been quite a journey trying to figure him out though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Let me try to post the pic again.








Hahaha, why do I get the feeling he's going to be named Sparky? XD


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

cow-cow


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I like zap!! haha


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I do too but I might have to bow to popular opinion. XD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Doesn't your mom like Sparky? You should really listen to her! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sooo cute!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..he is huge!! I like Zues!! for a guy like that..lol..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Olympia, :lol: Yeah, she does, and haha, I've never been an obedient child. XD


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Is it like an eel?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Shainax, nope. It's a catfish. Eeels are skinnier and way more deadly.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like one of those big catfish noodlers get Lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He does, doesn't he?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I will stick with little cories :lol:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, I can't say I blame you, Shainax.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Even if I wanted one, I have no room in my room for a 200 gal


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Me neither. He's going to live in a 55gal.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The most exotic fish I will ever get will be another Dwarf gourami


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Zeus! Zeus! Zeus!


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

In relation to the comment on noodlers, what about noodles


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Tazman, :lol: I might just have to write up his name on a long scroll and hang it across his aquarium: This is the Home of Sparky Zeus Zap Thunderbolt Noodles.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Tazman, :lol: I might just have to write up his name on a long scroll and hang it across his aquarium: This is the Home of Sparky Zeus Zap Thunderbolt Noodles.


That works.  My creamsicle lyretail moll was named Sunny orange sunshine


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Reads better if you another "Zap" in there 

Seen Frank Zappa (Musician) named one of his kids "Moonunit" Why not go with Fishunit Zappa 

This thread could get very very long very quickly!


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thor!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

This fish could end up with the longest name in history. :shock:

I like Thor, too. My mom is Scandinavian so it works. XD

Fishunit. A name and a way to measure the electricity he puts off. "Today Fishunit generated two fishunits of electricity."


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Wolfie305 said:


> Thor!


I second that!! LOL!! Thor the sausagefish!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Tazman said:


> Reads better if you another "Zap" in there
> 
> Seen Frank Zappa (Musician) named one of his kids "Moonunit" Why not go with Fishunit Zappa
> 
> This thread could get very very long very quickly!


Ha ha ha  Love it.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

How about "Remoulade", it's a sauce commonly served with fried catfish! X3


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Sakura you should sign Sparky up for the show "hillbilly handfishing" it's where people wrestle catfish with their bare hands. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Olympia, won't those people be surprised! "Try Sparky on for size!" *ZZZZZZTTTTTT*

Haha, kinetic, in this case I think the remoulade would be served with fried human!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

I like the name Cajun, whenever I think of catfish I think of Cajun cuisine


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Sparky is making everyone hungry. This will not end well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DazedBetta (Jun 27, 2011)

I vote Zeus


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You know, I've never had fried catfish before . . . oh Sparky, better not outgrow that 55gal or else . . .

I'm thinking his name is going to be Sparky ZapZap Zeus Thor EtcEtcEtc.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

That's one tubby fish o.o If he rolls onto his side does that mean he would be 'cat-tipped'? xD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

LOL. He is definitely a swimming sausage.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Where did you get him!?

Can we see a pick of his home? what it looks like?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Here he is! He just arrived home today.


















http://s1236.photobucket.com/albums/...arkysIntro.mp4

http://s1236.photobucket.com/albums/...ent=Sparky.mp4

http://s1236.photobucket.com/albums/...zandSparky.mp4


Right now his tank is pretty bare while I continue looking for tunnels and hidey holes for him. Interestingly enough, he is afraid of the white pipe tunnel on the bottom and instead swims up to hide in the floating black pipe.

One of my local LFS had him in a little cubby hole of a tank where he could barely turn around for maybe 4 months or more. Each time I went into the store, I kept looking at him and feeling sorry for him until finally, a few weeks ago I decided I had to have him. Never had a fish that could shock me off my feet so this ought to be interesting.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

WOW! He really can shock that much? Awesome! lol he's so cute. Fat sausage fish are adorable!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad to hear he is safe and sound in a much larger tank. He really does look like a sausage with whiskers. So cute!

 We can't see the videos. I wanna see the nothing this little guy does. Actually, does he move around a lot?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

http://s1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff456/SakuraNeko8/?action=view&current=SparkysIntro.mp4

http://s1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff456/SakuraNeko8/?action=view&current=Sparky.mp4

http://s1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff456/SakuraNeko8/?action=view&current=RizandSparky.mp4

http://s1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff456/SakuraNeko8/?action=view&current=SparkyExploring.mp4

Thanks, Anitax. :3

Izzy, he perked up once he settled in and now he's all over. He especially likes the corner by his sponge filter.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

LOL. I love the comments you make in the videos!

There is something about him that you just have to love.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

sparky hands down


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

He is adorable!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

He is really adorable! I love his interaction with Rizee! Typical cat: I can't get at it, I'll act as if nothing ever happened. 

I showed the videos to my boyfriend who also have a love of cute, derpy things, and he said "It looks like someone stretched out a potatoe and put googly eyes on it." :lol:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Tazman said:


> LOL. I love the comments you make in the videos!
> 
> There is something about him that you just have to love.


LOL, yeah, my incredibly intelligent commentary. XD 

Izzy, haha! He does look like he has googly eyes. The little guy's definitely growing on me by the minute. 

I love how definitive his lateral line is. It looks like someone took two halves and glued them together and the seam wasn't quite right.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> LOL, yeah, my incredibly intelligent commentary. XD
> 
> Izzy, haha! He does look like he has googly eyes. The little guy's definitely growing on me by the minute.
> 
> I love how definitive his lateral line is. It looks like someone took two halves and glued them together and the seam wasn't quite right.


Probably because they stuffed it so full, first xD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

XD Haha, yeah. He's kind of a chubbo, my little guy is.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I wonder if his appearance will change now that he is in a more appropriate tank. 

How is the little guy settling into his new home? Still scared of the white tube? :lol:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hehee!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1128949#post1128949

Sparky has a journal now.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Sakura I think someone needs to go on a diet lol. He's so CHUBBY! So how does doing a water change work? Do you need to wear rubber gloves lol?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I know, right? He's a tubbo with whiskers.

Well, I thought I would need gloves so I bought a pair that goes up to my shoulders but it turns out I'll probably only be shocked if I come into physical contact with him. So as long as I'm not siphoning all over the place, I'm okay without gloves. This water change was mostly me just standing there holding the hose in place and watching the water drain.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh okay. How often do you feed him?

Catfish will eat almost anything just saying. I went fishing once and my friend caught a trout, I used the head and sure enough next morning, huge catfish, around 7-8 lbs. O saw your FB post on him though saying beef heart and those types of things.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I was planning on feeding him once every evening, just a cube of beefheart or whatever. But I may change that to two cubes every other day. He did finally eat the two Hikari Sinking Carnivore pellets I gave him, so he's getting hungry. It's the first thing he's eaten since I got him last Tuesday. I'm thinking beefheart, Ocean Nutrition Formula One frozen cubes, some sinking pellets, krill and when I get around to it, some earthworms.

LFS said they fed him beefheart, bloodworms, sinking pellets, and krill.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I would be kinda scared to go anywhere near a fish the could be your own personal defib-unit. o.o


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

But look at his little face! It's just so friendly looking!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Olympia said:


> But look at his little face! It's just so friendly looking!


All the better to lure you closer with...:twisted:


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Sparky sparky boom boom


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

Zeus all the way!!! I think he looks kinda' powerful XD


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

You're probably too young to get this but if he were mine, I'd have to name it *Frank Zapper*


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Zeus 

That's awesome your getting him, what size tank will he be in?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Sakura posted the link to his journal on the page before. 
I think he's in a 55 gallon right now.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

how about: bolt/spark/zappy/thunder/lightning/firework

Hes so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

LOL. He ended up being called Sparky ZapZap Thor Zeus Etc. Frank Zappa, Roberta? 

He's in a 55gal right now and boy do I hope he can stay in it for a long time yet. Running out of room for large tanks. -___- Just informed that my dojo loaches may need a larger tank in the near future too. Sigh.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha dojos


----------

